# Martin D-18 1955 (Hates Dad?) 800$



## sodapop (Aug 25, 2011)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

No surprise it's gone. 

I'd love to know the back story on that debacle.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Wow, that's kind of sad.

I guess I'll take away the little reminder of how much we take for granted, things like having great parents who always cared for me and whom I love and admire.

To actually say "I hate my father"....words I have never uttered.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Milkman said:


> To actually say "I hate my father"....words I have never uttered.


I am lucky to be in the same boat. Till now, I guess I _did_ take that for granted.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Dad was a great musician but didn't much care for guitar. I never hated him, but our relationship was sometimes troubled and always complicated. I won't go into it here. Anyway, to state a hate like that in a guitar ad says a lot, and leaves a lot unanswered. Whoever they are, I hope they can be at peace with themselves if not each other.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I'm just confused why the listing showed two different guitars....


----------



## Gimli8 (Dec 20, 2019)

Mark Brown said:


> I'm just confused why the listing showed two different guitars....


That’s what I was wondering! Maybe they threw it in for free?


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

How long before that thing shows up on Reverb or Kijiji for thousands?


----------



## Scott25 (Jan 4, 2021)

Saw this come up before and a couple of warning ads of it being a scam....too good to be true, even if you hate your dad...


----------



## pckpat (Aug 19, 2009)

Yep- scam, or he's punking people due to boredom, or whatever.


----------



## Rob o rob (11 mo ago)

So many scams There was a 65 strat being offered in Winnipeg, alberta and BC off and on...listed as old guitar for free. 
The too good to be true yes after some sketchy emails prompted me to do some more research i found the pics online and they were just grabbed from an archived sale in the states. 

The scam was the wife selling as hubbie deceased. " Kids took strings off but it could likely be fixed" 

Knowing by now it was a scam I said I would donate it to my church for their youth music program and could swing by on the winnipeg ad. 

Well then "to my dismay" and as luck would have it they had moved to white horse but leaving Canada shortly and wanted 300 to ship. 
I asked them to drop it off at the RCMP detachment or send me their address and i could have a colleague RCMP buddy working in whitehorse swing by if they didnt mind a cruiser out front. 
last i heard of them. 😀


----------

